# 28" wide rock saw



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Encountered solid rock at big project. Having to have 3000' of trenches cut for plumbing. Look at that effin machine!!! Cost me 7000.00 a day. Makes sand out of solid rock and can cut 200 feet per hour at 6' deep and 28" wide.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice unit. I love big iron. Does it eat the fuel?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I'll admit I thought your new Cat was cool. But now I am officially JEALOUS! :furious:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

You fellas should live where I do (NOT!). Those machines are common here as we have so much rock everywhere. The cool thing about trenching vs using a rock breaker is that like Justin said the spoil is usable as backfill and the trenches will always be there through the rock if you ever need to bury something else. Just find it and dig with a backhoe. Plus it eliminates most of the job cleanup and imported backfill costs costs associated with an excavator / hydraulic breaker.


----------

